# "for sale" items and kayak reviews



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi folks. Not a new member but it's been a while and this forum has changed remarkably so looking for some guidance please:
1) where are the kayaks for sale? I can find what looks to be the section that covers this but I can't actuality see any advertisements.
2) similarly, I assume someone here has written a review on pretty much every model of fishing kayak available but can only find a few pages of reviews... which don't include the one I'm looking for (BigGame 10 from Bay Sports). Can someone please help me with this too?

I have no doubt the info is there somewhere... but I've spent a little while trying to find it and coming up empty. Thank you.


----------



## samuelddarden (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sook (11 mo ago)

JustinC said:


> Hi folks. Not a new member but it's been a while and this forum has changed remarkably so looking for some guidance please:
> 1) where are the kayaks for sale? I can find what looks to be the section that covers this but I can't actuality see any advertisements.
> 2) similarly, I assume someone here has written a review on pretty much every model of fishing kayak available but can only find a few pages of reviews... which don't include the one I'm looking for (BigGame 10 from Bay Sports). Can someone please help me with this too?
> 
> I have no doubt the info is there somewhere... but I've spent a little while trying to find it and coming up empty. Thank you.


Hi! 
Did you manage to the for sale section? I’m also having trouble but I am very new. 
cheers.


----------



## MKB02 (10 mo ago)

JustinC said:


> Hi folks. Not a new member but it's been a while and this forum has changed remarkably so looking for some guidance please:
> 1) where are the kayaks for sale? I can find what looks to be the section that covers this but I can't actuality see any advertisements.
> 2) similarly, I assume someone here has written a review on pretty much every model of fishing kayak available but can only find a few pages of reviews... which don't include the one I'm looking for (BigGame 10 from Bay Sports). Can someone please help me with this too?
> 
> I have no doubt the info is there somewhere... but I've spent a little while trying to find it and coming up empty. Thank you.


1. Originally the forum had a limited time for the For Sale section. No one has listed a kayak in probably 8 years.
2. There were reviews. However, quite a few people arranged to delete all of their posts before leaving. This left quite a few gaps in the forum. Also, a lot of brands have come out since, and older ones have gone.


----------

